# Sakimaru Takobiki VS Yanagiba



## TamanegiKin (Oct 7, 2011)

Another thread on yanagiba got me thinking about this.
I've never handled a sakimaru takobiki but looking at pics it seems they aren't as tall and not as thick. Does this mean the primary bevel is thicker due to the bevel being smaller than on yanagiba? Aside from losing a functional tip are there any other disadvantages to takobiki?


----------



## phan1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, since they are thinner, yeah the angle would be steeper on a takobiki. But both are practically the same in terms of stability; the difference in angle isn't anything significant. Both will microchip if you run into a fishbone that you forgot to pull out. A big difference between the two is that the takobiki is noticeably lighter, so you get less cutting power off it. It comes off more like a fugubiki. That's the biggest difference. 

Can't really give any reason why I'd rather own a takobiki over yanagi, other than the fact that the do look ridiculously cool. . But yanagi just functions better. The curve on a yanagi feels natural, while the curved on the sakimaru feels awkward.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 7, 2011)

i actually had an interesting conversation with some knifemakers about this the other day... i found out the difference was based on the fact that chefs in kansai did cutting while standing and kanto chefs used to cut while sitting (all historically of course). The flatter blade of the takobiki helped make cutting easier while the user and board were about the same height, whereas the curve on the yanagiba worked better when chefs were standing. From that time, the styles just became "traditional" in those areas and people continued to use them despite changes in sitting/standing. Now days they are used in very similar methods.

When i began learning about single bevel knives, i trained with a chef who worked in the kansai region, so i learned yanagiba and kamagata usuba instead of takobiki and usuba.

Also, on blade angles, takobiki are thinner but less tall... the angle works out to almost the same as the taller but thicker yanagiba.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Oct 7, 2011)

Very cool background on the two knives, thanks for sharing that Jon.
I think that I may have to try one in the future after I become truly proficient with my yanagiba...realistically though I mean when I have the cash.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Oct 7, 2011)

I miss my Tako at times. Thanks Jon for the insight it's always cool to know some of the history of the tools we use everyday


----------

